# Selbst gefangener Fisch - Zubereiten und Servieren



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin alles andere als ein guter Koch, aber speziell zur Zubereitung von selbstgefangenen Fischen war mal ein Artikel in unserer Verbandszeitschrift, dass man diese erst verwerten, oder auch einfrieren soll, wenn die Totenstarre durchlaufen ist und der Fisch eben wieder weich wird.
Auch in meinem langjährigen Urlaubsdomizil in Österreich, mit hervorragender Köchin, machte mir diese eine selbsgefangene Forelle immer erst am nächsten Tag.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin alles andere als ein guter Koch, aber speziell zur Zubereitung von selbstgefangenen Fischen war mal ein Artikel in unserer Verbandszeitschrift, dass man diese erst verwerten, oder auch einfrieren soll, wenn die Totenstarre durchlaufen ist und der Fisch eben wieder weich wird.
> Auch in meinem langjährigen Urlaubsdomizil in Österreich, mit hervorragender Köchin, machte mir diese eine selbsgefangene Forelle immer erst am nächsten Tag.
> ...


Jup, selbe Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.
Frische Forellen krümmen sich und platzen in der Pfanne auf. Einen Tag im Kühlschrank - dann liegen die flach wie ein Brett! Trotzdem kann ich manchmal nicht warten


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Oktober 2021)

Muß dann aber so eine Zwischenzeit sein, bei ganz frisch geschlachteten und dann sofort in den Ofen hatte ich das noch nicht. Auch in den Restaurants, wo man sich früher die Forelle noch im Aquarium aussuchen konnte, da kamen die Fische weder krumm noch geplatzt auf den Teller.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (19. Oktober 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich manchmal nicht warten


das kenne ich auch sehr gut   ja die letzten Nerven zucken auch bei Forellen noch ganz gut, bei Forelle blau ist es ganz besonders schlimm die sieht dann auf dem Teller aus wie ein geplatztes Sofakissen, aber ein leckeres


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Angeblich soll ja dieser _Ike Jime_ schickimicki Zauber dem Ganzen etwas entgegenwirken. Während eines Praktikums las ich etwas davon in einer dort ausgelegten Gastronomiezeitschrift, die voll von irgendwelchen stark tätowierten & kochenden Vollbart-Hipstern aus der Schweiz oder aber Österreich war. 

_"Je mehr Stress ein Fisch vor der Schlachtung nämlich erlebt, desto saurer ist auch die Muskulatur, so dass die Totenstarre viel früher und stärker einsetzt."_
Quelle: https://www.worldsoffood.de/kochen-und-rezepte/item/3457-so-funktioniert-ike-jime.html


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Muß dann aber so eine Zwischenzeit sein, bei ganz frisch geschlachteten und dann sofort in den Ofen hatte ich das noch nicht. Auch in den Restaurants, wo man sich früher die Forelle noch im Aquarium aussuchen konnte, da kamen die Fische weder krumm noch geplatzt auf den Teller.


Die haben dir bestimmt eine ausm Froster serviert... Die ausgesuchte ist dann wieder ins Aquarum gerutscht. Anders kann ich mir dieses Phänomen wirklich nicht erklären


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Oktober 2021)

Nein, aber vielleicht lag es am Koch, wir haben früher die  Portionsforellen in einem Holzfaß mit Sauerstoffflasche direkt von der Forellenzucht geholt und dann zu den verschiedenen Restaurants und Hotels gebracht. Und dann kamen die dort in ein Aquarium, wo sich die Gäste ihren frischen Fisch aussuchen konnten.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (19. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> dort in ein Aquarium, wo sich die Gäste ihren frischen Fisch aussuchen konnten


Mord auf Bestellung


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Jup, selbe Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht.
> Frische Forellen krümmen sich und platzen in der Pfanne auf. Einen Tag im Kühlschrank - dann liegen die flach wie ein Brett! Trotzdem kann ich manchmal nicht warten


Aach, das ist des Rätsels Lösung- das ist mir neulich mit Fischen ausm Forellensee passiert, die ich ne Stunde vorher erst gefangen habe.
Ich war schon ganz verzweifelt und enttäuscht, und fragte mich was ich falsch beim Braten gemacht hatte


----------



## AllesAusHolz (19. Oktober 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


>


ist ja Geschmackssache, ein so übersichtlicher Teller ist aber unfair gegenüber dem Kellner, der muss ja bei solchen Portionen bestimmt 10 mal laufen bis er den kompletten Hauptgang zum Tisch gebracht hat


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> ist ja Geschmackssache, ein so übersichtlicher Teller ist aber unfair gegenüber dem Kellner, der muss ja bei solchen Portionen bestimmt 10 mal laufen bis er den kompletten Hauptgang zum Tisch gebracht hat


Hallo,

großer Teller mit nix drauf .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Muß dann aber so eine Zwischenzeit sein, bei ganz frisch geschlachteten und dann sofort in den Ofen hatte ich das noch nicht. Auch in den Restaurants, wo man sich früher die Forelle noch im Aquarium aussuchen konnte, da kamen die Fische weder krumm noch geplatzt auf den Teller.


auf die Technik kommt es an, der Fisch muss vor dem Braten Raumtemperatur haben, sonst krümmt er sich und platzt auf.
Ganz frischer Woba und Dorade  wird vor dem Grillen eingeschnitten, damit er schön gestreckt bleibt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Angeblich soll ja dieser _Ike Jime_ schickimicki Zauber dem Ganzen etwas entgegenwirken.


Hokus und Pokus!
Da kannste auch Globoli verabreichen, hilft auch.
Die Methode wirkt allein deswegen, weil die ganze Prozedur so lange dauert, bis der Fisch Raumtemperatur hat.

Schiebst du den Fischen Globoli mit einer heiligen Zeremonie in den Hintern, hat das die gleiche verkaufsfördernde Wirkung.
In der Schicki Micki Zone musst du eben irgendeinen Zirkus machen, sonst bist du ja nur ein Allerweltskoch


----------



## Minimax (19. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 387811


Das ist aber ein appetitlich angerichtetes Tellerbild, der Fisch hat eine herrliche Farbe, wunderschön mit dem kräftigen Grün und der hellen Zitrone.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein appetitlich angerichtetes Tellerbild, der Fisch hat eine herrliche Farbe, wunderschön mit dem kräftigen Grün und der hellen Zitrone.


und ganz ohne Globoli


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

Mal ehrlich, was gibt es besseres als einen gebratenen, gegrillten, geräucherten, gebeizten oder von mir aus auch gekochten Fisch auf dem Teller?
Mit einem schönen _- dem Fisch die letzte Ehre erweisenden -_ Fischbesteck das weiße, feste und lamellenartig strukturierte Fischfleisch zerteilt und dann genüsslich über die Gabel in die Futterluke verfrachtet. Dazu neue Kartoffeln, zerlassene Butter, etwas grüner Salat und ein kühles Pils. In der über den Fisch und die Kartoffeln gegebenen geschmolzenen Butter schwimmen die braunen Krümelchen aus der Pfanne, vom Braten des zuvor lediglich mehlierten frischen Seelachsfilets.


----------



## rippi (19. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, was gibt es besseres als einen gebratenen, gegrillten, geräucherten, gebeizten oder von mir aus auch gekochten Fisch auf dem Teller?


Hähnchen paniert mit einem großen Klacks Sauce Hollandaise.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. Oktober 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Hähnchen paniert mit einem großen Klacks Sauce Hollandaise.



Sollte dieses widererwartend serviert werden, zählt auch das natürlich zu den Fischgerichten.


----------



## thanatos (20. Oktober 2021)

am besten haben mir die Forellen aus der Bode geschmeckt - gefangen , geschlachtet und auf dem Spirituskocher
gleich am Ort in Butter gegart und ner trocknen Stulle dazu - hmm .
Am besten gefällt mir in dem Artikel die angepriesene Küchenmaschine die mir die Kräuter aus dem Garten holt ,
wäscht ,putzt und schnippelt   - die muß ick unbedingt ham - warum schlachtet die nich auch den Fisch ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *Mal ehrlich, was gibt es besseres als einen gebratenen, gegrillten, geräucherten, gebeizten oder von mir aus auch gekochten Fisch auf dem Teller?*
> Mit einem schönen _- dem Fisch die letzte Ehre erweisenden -_ Fischbesteck das weiße, feste und lamellenartig strukturierte Fischfleisch zerteilt und dann genüsslich über die Gabel in die Futterluke verfrachtet. Dazu neue Kartoffeln, zerlassene Butter, etwas grüner Salat und ein kühles Pils. In der über den Fisch und die Kartoffeln gegebenen geschmolzenen Butter schwimmen die braunen Krümelchen aus der Pfanne, vom Braten des zuvor lediglich mehlierten frischen Seelachsfilets.



*Schnitzel mit Pommes.*

R.S.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Schnitzel mit Pommes.*
> 
> R.S.



Das könnten wir wohl gerade noch unter Visch bzw. veganem Fisch laufen lassen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Schnitzel mit Pommes.*
> 
> R.S.


Du meinst Fish and ships, nur den Essig würde ich weg lassen


----------



## Mikesch (21. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du meinst Fish and *ships*, nur den Essig würde ich weg lassen


Sind die nicht zu hart? Nix für meine Beißerchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Sind die nicht zu hart? Nix für meine Beißerchen.


chips selbstverständlich , die  sind in England höchst selten knusprig, schon gar nicht wenn da da Essig drauf kommt


----------



## Mikesch (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe die Dummheit begangen und mir mal eine Portion bestellt. 
So schlecht habe ich auf der ganzen Reise nicht gegessen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Ich habe die Dummheit begangen und mir mal eine Portion bestellt.
> So schlecht habe ich auf der ganzen Reise nicht gegessen.


hast Du etwa auch Essig auf die Fritten gegossen?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> chips selbstverständlich , die  sind in England höchst selten knusprig, schon gar nicht wenn da da Essig drauf kommt



Allerdings war ich vor ewigen Zeiten einmal auf einer von meinen Eltern gesponserten Sprachreise in Eastbourne. Wir lebten dort bei privaten Familien, gingen tagsüber in eine Schule und folgten dort dem Unterricht. Neben Würstchen zum Frühstück bekamen wir, für gelegentlich anstehende gemeinsame Ausflüge in die Gegend, auch immer Fresspakete ausgehändigt. In diesen Tüten befanden sich tatsächlich auch krosse Chips, welche nach Essig schmeckten.

Zwar meint Chips nicht gleich _crisps_ bzw. sind Chips in GB eher Pommes aber der Geschmack war trotzdem gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mittlerweile habe ich diese nach Essig schmeckenden Kartoffelchips aber auch hier in den Supermärkten gesehen, wohl sicherlich allesamt Ladenhüter.


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Oktober 2021)

In Devonshire an der Küste gibt es Fressbuden ähnlich unserer Pommesbuden.
Da gibt es Fish and chips.
Als ich vor Jahren dort war standen die Leute dort Schlange und ich dachte, da gibt es was Leckeres.
Ich dachte..........
Ich sah wie die Leute sich diese Flüssigkeit über die Fritten kippten und tat es ihnen gleich........................
Ich hätte es nicht tun sollen  , da half nur noch ein ordentlicher Schluck


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> In Devonshire an der Küste gibt es Fressbuden ähnlich unserer Pommesbuden.
> Da gibt es Fish and chips.
> Als ich vor Jahren dort war standen die Leute dort Schlange und ich dachte, da gibt es was Leckeres.
> Ich dachte..........
> ...


Hallo,

erinnert mich an die Ansichtskarte, welche mir Bekannte vor vielen Jahren von ihrem Urlaub aus Wales schickten (bezüglich des Essens hatte ich sie vorgewarnt).
Text in etwa: Landschaft sehr schön, Wetter passt auch einigermaßen - aber das Essen ist schlimmer als sein Ruf.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## ragbar (22. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich sah wie die Leute sich diese Flüssigkeit über die Fritten kippten und tat es ihnen gleich........................


Vinegar (sprich: "Winnegar")!
Oh yes,english like an old Hardy Fibatube rod for trout.
Ich mag das  Zeug,also vinegar über Fish`n`chips und Glassfiber for Trout.
Wo warst Du in Devonshire?


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Vinegar (sprich: "Winnegar")!
> Oh yes,english like an old Hardy Fibatube rod for trout.
> Ich mag das  Zeug,also vinegar über Fish`n`chips und Glassfiber for Trout.
> Wo warst Du in Devonshire?


ich war in Exeter und Umgebung tätig


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Schnitzel mit Pommes.*
> 
> R.S.


Getreu dem Motto, der leckerste Fisch ist immer noch der Schnitzelfisch


----------



## ragbar (22. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich war in Exeter und Umgebung tätig


Also nicht weit von Sidmouth,wo ich war.
Fish`n`chips gab es immer Donnerstag und Freitag, alles in Zeitung eingewickelt, Vinegar obendrauf.
Ich war zum Sprachurlaub dort,und es gab Ärger mit der Gastfamilie,weil ich lieber den Forellen im Meermündungsfluss nachgestellt hab,als pünktlich zur ausgelobten Zeit am Abendbrottisch zu sitzen.
OT Ende.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

ich hatte wirklich sehr gastfreundliche Gastgeber.
Sie haben mich zu einem original english roast eingeladen.
Das hörte sich mal wirklich lecker an.
Am Ende war es ein ganz gewöhnlicher Rostbraten mit Saisongemüse.
Alles sah wirklich gut aus.  Ich packte mir also ordentlich was auf den Teller.
Dann stellte sich heraus, dass alles fast ungewürzt war und sah, dass die Leute sich überall Vingar drankippten  .
Ich habe nach Salz und Pfeffer gefragt und erhielt ziemlich verständnislose Blicke.
Aber da war ja noch die herrlich glänzende Soße, also kippte ich davon eine gute Portion über mein Essen.

Ich hätte es nicht tun sollen, es handelte sich um Pfefferminzsoße , die war so minzig, da wäre jedes Kaugummi erblasst.
Ich aß aus Höflichkeit alles auf und als ich Abends allein war genoss ich die Medizin.

Ich sag euch Leute, wenn ihr mal nach England reisen solltet.* Nur mit Selbstverpflegung*


----------



## ollidi (22. Oktober 2021)

Also die Fish&Chips in Anstruther in Schottland (da gibt es wohl die besten F&C auf der Insel) direkt am Jachthafen in der Sonne , waren schon recht lecker.
Die Schlange vor dem Laden war auch recht lang.
Und im Hotel das Haggis zum Frühstück  war auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich sag euch Leute, wenn ihr mal nach England reisen solltet.* Nur mit Selbstverpflegung*



Mit Sauerkraut & Büchsenfleisch.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Mit Sauerkraut & Büchsenfleisch.


Hallo,

drücken wir es mal so aus: ein englischer Metzger, welcher in einen deutschen Metzgerladen kommt, weiss nicht wo er ist.
Die Sausages kann man kaufen wo man will, ob im Süden, Norden, Osten oder Westen auf der Insel, die schmecken überall gleich - nach Nichts .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Also die Fish&Chips in Anstruther in Schottland (da gibt es wohl die besten F&C auf der Insel) direkt am Jachthafen in der Sonne , waren schon recht lecker.
> Die Schlange vor dem Laden war auch recht lang.
> Und im Hotel das Haggis zum Frühstück  war auch nicht zu verachten.


wenn man bei Fish & Chips den Essig weg lässt, ist das ja auch ein gutes Essen.
Aber Haggis? Du isst so was? wirklich?
Das ist ja unglaublich, Du musst einen Magen aus Edelstahl haben und die Geschmacksknospen längst verdorrt


----------



## ragbar (22. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> , Du musst einen Magen aus Edelstahl haben und die Geschmacksknospen längst verdorrt


Nee,nee Haggis ist schon gut,wenns nicht schmeckt wars kein guter Haggis.
Und immer nur das innerste vom Haggis essen,alles andere ist, na, sowas wie Beiwerk.


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. Oktober 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Nee,nee Haggis ist schon gut,wenns nicht schmeckt wars kein guter Haggis.
> Und immer nur das innerste vom Haggis essen,alles andere ist, na, sowas wie Beiwerk.


wenn es aus frischem Lamm gemacht ist ok, aber traditionell nehmen die eher Hammel und Schaaf.
Der Gestank allein geht für mich gar nicht.


----------



## ollidi (22. Oktober 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist ja unglaublich, Du musst einen Magen aus Edelstahl haben und die Geschmacksknospen längst verdorrt


Äääähhh.... Nö.    Der Haggis war schon wirklich sehr gut.
Dazu gab es auch immer noch Black Pudding. 
Passend zum Thema hatten wir auch mal schottischen Wildlachs auf dem Frühstücksbuffet. Der war auch ziemlich lecker.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Oktober 2021)

Da haben aber wieder einige,den Namen des Threads,...............voll getroffen,


----------



## ollidi (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe auch mal ein wenig gekramt und bin auch mehr so für die einfachen Zubereitungen, wie Räuchern oder Braten.

Hier mal eine bunte Palette von Forellen und Aalen frisch aus dem Ofen.





Und hier zwei gebratene Platten aus dem Hamburger Hafen mit Rekern, die ich noch aus Norwegen hatte.





Da reicht mir auch eine Scheibe Brot und ein kühles Pilseken dazu.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. Oktober 2021)

Bin nächste Woche bei einem Autoren zum Räuchern. Sein Nachbar haut noch Heringe aus Hvide Sande raus und dann geht es mit Brathering & Co zurück. Und natürlich ein paar Bilder auf der Speicherkarte. Freue mich jetzt schon wieder mal auf Fisch aus dem Rauch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Oktober 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal ein wenig gekramt und bin auch mehr so für die einfachen Zubereitungen, wie Räuchern oder Braten.
> 
> Hier mal eine bunte Palette von Forellen und Aalen frisch aus dem Ofen.
> Anhang anzeigen 388182
> ...


Was will man mehr ?


----------



## ollidi (22. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was will man mehr ?


Nichts.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Oktober 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Nichts.


Na Na, so ein kleiner Schnappes gehört schon dazu.


----------



## ollidi (22. Oktober 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Na Na, so ein kleiner Schnappes gehört schon dazu.


Stimmt natürlich...    Wie konnte ich den vergessen...


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Was will man mehr ?


Einfach noch mal Grillen
	

		
			
		

		
	





ollidi schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich...    Wie konnte ich den vergessen...


Aber doch nicht den beruechtigten mit Chilli


----------



## yukonjack (22. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Einfach noch mal Grillen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da soll man Haarausfall von kriegen....


----------



## Minimax (23. Oktober 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal ein wenig gekramt und bin auch mehr so für die einfachen Zubereitungen, wie Räuchern oder Braten.
> 
> Hier mal eine bunte Palette von Forellen und Aalen frisch aus dem Ofen.
> Anhang anzeigen 388182
> ...


Anfänger Fehler Nr.1:
Klick niemals nachts  kurz vorm Schlafengehen den Schlemmerthread an.Vor allem, wenn Du nichts deftiges im Coolerator hast.

Ich hab mich jetzt im Frotteeschlafanzug mit Knüppel und Jutesack in die dunkle Ecke vom Treppenhaus gehockt, mal sehen, vllt. kommt Fr. XXX Minihund vorbei, dann krieg ich heut noch ein Portiönchen Fleisch. Ne Dose rote Bohnen als Beilage hätt ich noch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Nee,nee Haggis ist schon gut,wenns nicht schmeckt wars kein guter Haggis.
> Und immer nur das innerste vom Haggis essen,alles andere ist, na, sowas wie Beiwerk.



Ich kenne das Gericht nicht - ist das vegetarisch?

Ich versuche gerade, möglichst auf Fleisch zu verzichten.

R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Gericht nicht - ist das vegetarisch?
> 
> Ich versuche gerade, möglichst auf Fleisch zu verzichten.
> 
> R.S.


Hallo,

dann ist das nichts für Dich. Haggis ist ein schottisches Nationalgericht, welches aus einem, mit Schafsinnereien gefüllten, Schafsmagen besteht. Muss man nicht mögen.
Da die Schotten sparsam sind, verwerten die alles .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2021)

R.S.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann ist das nichts für Dich. Haggis ist ein schottisches Nationalgericht, welches aus einem, mit Schafsinnereien gefüllten, Schafsmagen besteht. Muss man nicht mögen.
> Da die Schotten sparsam sind, verwerten die alles .
> ...



Hingegen andere Nationen stecken Schafen sogar Schweine in den Hintern bzw. in ihren Darm. Aus ethischen Gründen wurden die Därme zuvor allerdings dem dahingeschiedenen Schaf entnommen und auch die _- ebenfalls nicht mehr ganz so beschwingten -_ Schweine gewolft. 

Um allerdings zurück zum Thema zu finden, hat schon einmal jemand Fischbratwurst zubereitet bzw. gegessen?
Gerne auch im zarten Saitling, es muss nun wirklich nicht alles vom Fisch verwertet werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hingegen andere Nationen stecken Schafen sogar Schweine in den Hintern bzw. in ihren Darm. Aus ethischen Gründen wurden die Därme zuvor allerdings dem dahingeschiedenen Schaf entnommen und auch die _- ebenfalls nicht mehr ganz so beschwingten -_ Schweine gewolft.


Hallo,

geht andersherum auch. Die Umhüllung der Original Nürnberger Bratwürste besteht aus Schafsdarm. Die der Fränkischen Bratwürste nicht, dies nur um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen. Nürnberg ist zwar in Franken, aber die Nürnberger Bratwürste sind anders als die Fränkischen, welche aber auch hervorragend sind.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Gericht nicht - ist das vegetarisch?
> 
> Ich versuche gerade, möglichst auf Fleisch zu verzichten.
> 
> R.S.


zumindest hat der olle Hammel sich vegitarisch ernährt


----------

